# Pics from Timberlanes.......



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The album from Billy....

http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn316/jandre79/8-1-09 Timberlanes/?albumview=slideshow

A couple of me in a hole that took me about 20 minutes to inch my way through. I stepped off the Brute and sunk in the fine stuff to my neck. 






































Just made it through and tired as a mo fo....












Just a few pics from the album check it out to see everyone and maybe we can all hit this place on another weekend it was a heck of a good time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics... gotta love TLane... I left a few broke axles there... haha..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, we only rolled one bike thank goodness but it was as nasty as it gets.


----------



## GreenRancher (Jul 4, 2009)

Good pics


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks like a good time


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

were is this place at looks FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's in Wesson, Ms and they have a campground there as well. I'm going to be taking the camper up there in the next couple of weekends before school starts for the kids for sure.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks like mississippi gots some good places to ride . i consider myself lucky got 5 parks to choose from and they all can get nasty


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like some good times


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like fun. Great pics.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool pics Masher. Looks like it was some nasty chit in the bottom of that hole!!


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

hey you found the worst hole on t lanes that hole is called road runners bend it was the first hole i dived into the first time i went to tlanes and i was like holy crap what did i get myself into!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It was nasty fine silt in the hole. I dug my foot into the wall when you see me off the bike. I tried to stand up and went up to my neck in the silt without hitting bottom. I'm 6'5" too.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

6'5"? WTF! im a shorty


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

When we ride with Dregg I'm shorty. He's 6"10".


----------

